# What power steering fluid for 2003 TT?



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi

I've got a 2003 180BHP TT. It was making a whirling noise so I checked the fluid and there a as just a spit in it. I've went and got some Castrol ATF Dex II Multivehicle. Is this the correct stuff for it.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

NO.

It needs the modern green stuff.
Often called CHF.


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

David C said:


> NO.
> 
> It needs the modern green stuff.
> Often called CHF.


The mechanic in quik fit says I need the Dex 2 take it that is wrong. Do you have any link to the stuff I need perhaps from halfords?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

It is NOT Dex2 ATF.
Possibly:
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/engine ... hf-1l#tab1

Audi spec is: G 002 000


----------



## Red-tt (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,
VAG only I believe ,that's where I found it recently


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

The link is broken mate. I'll need to get it flushed out aswell as he added some and I put some more in when I got it. Will this do any harm to the pump? Infact I'm taking it to quik fit tomorrow and they can flush it out as it's there mistake!

Thanks for the help and the comedy humour


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes it may harm the pump & system and yes they should sort it out.

As for the broken link, a search for "chf" would have found it. That is all I did!!


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.motul.com/gb/en/products/oil ... ange%5D=25


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.pentosin.net/specsheets/Pentosin_CHF_11S.pdf


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks I found it. I shouldn't proberly use the car till I drop it off tomorrow should I.

Cheers for the advice mate.


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Just goes to show you should never trust Quik Fit. "Can't get thicker than a Quik Fit fitter..."


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

asahartz said:


> Just goes to show you should never trust Quik Fit. "Can't get thicker than a Quik Fit fitter..."


Haha brilliant, me and the girl been laughing ourselves stupid at this!
Dropped the car of this morning, they're going to drain in and put in the correct fluid and I've went and picked it up for auto parts. This is the fluid I've got

http://www.fuchs.com.au/ProductDetail.a ... t_id=39074


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Duke of Fife said:


> asahartz said:
> 
> 
> > Just goes to show you should never trust Quik Fit. "Can't get thicker than a Quik Fit fitter..."
> ...


I actually have proof...
I'm a teacher, for my sins, and some years ago had the misfortune to have a bottom set science class, in which there was a lad known as "Barney". He'd come into the room, and I'd say sit down please, to which he'd reply "Whhyyy?"

He was last seen fitting tyres in Kwik Fit.


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

Haha I'm pretty sure there are a few other in the class that are working in my local kwik fit too. That's the proper stuff in now but there still telling me the dex 2 fluid is the same as the one I got except it's a different colour! The whirling noise has defo got better but there's still a little one on take off at slow speeds, any idea what that could be mate?


----------



## BadgerTT (Nov 16, 2019)

Next task on the TT list is checking over the power steering system. I don't know the maintainence history so am going to change the fluid just to be sure and will likely be replacing the cooling pipe running along the front of the engine bay as that has a number of rust patches. Just wondering whether with that disconnected I can use that as the system drain point?

Also found this which seems a useful explaination of the VW system and why the right spec fluid is important:

https://www.blauparts.com/blog/vw-hydra ... fluid.html

Here in 2020, would it be best to stick with 002 spec or is 004 spec a better bet now (the link suggests that either is fine) and any idea how much is needed to refill the system?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

CHF202 is the current spec and is what you'd get if Audi did the job.

When I changed my power steering pump I got 2x 1L of fluid, but didn't finish the first 1L.


----------

